# help finding trail buddies please



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

hello! i seen a post of some one else looking for some horse friends and yall seemed to be very helpful, mind helping me?
i live in w.v. and ride alone, i have a friend who rides but latley she just thinks her s*it dont stink!! i also know an older guy who has TWH and saddlebreds and i help him ride, prepare for shows, and i clean stalls for him. but he doesnt trail ride but maybe once a year. im really bored with the same ole thing, but i still love riding. i have two horses and i have the random friend who comes up and rides my "kid safe" horse on short trail rides with me. the place my older friend (tom) shows at is mainly just gaided horse people an i dont think they do much besides the shows. i looked for a wv horse forum but didnt find anything but i just have my crappy little phone to search on and its aggervating.
sombody could be really nice and add a link too a good site to go too
thanks in advance..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

The Trail Rider Magazine | Equisearch.com
-has an online community

Equestrian Group, Equestrian Community, Horse Trail Riding :: Trail Town USA
-variety of links I haven't explored yet

http://www.actha.us/home
-this one had a Find a Buddy section

Hopefully one of these might help.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks lockwood
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I have actually hooked up with a lot of people by becoming with the feed store lady. She helped me find my new barn and has helped me in a lot of ways. Go to the local feed store...they know everyone.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

shandasue said:


> thanks lockwood
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome 

I second Mellow Mel. While the chain feed stores (ie: TSC) usually have a bulliten board to post farm/horse stuff on, the local mom/pop feed store people seem to know what is happening in the local area.

Another thought... in my area there are tack swaps and horsey events when the weather is nice. Maybe just go to one to meet people and network. I have plans to attend several events that I actually have no interest in the exact event itself, but I know there will be a lot of people to meet and get to know.
I have other farm critters and I do this for those venues too. I have met a good many people just "hanging out" at a show, seminar, or whatever. One of the mom/pop feed stores here puts on several get togethers for local folks each summer. BBQ's, antique tractor shows, pony show off's and what not just to get local people together. 
(Well, that and fostering their good image so you buy from them instead of TSC.)


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

ride in high horse owner communities, try craigslist, posting adds in papers, go to play day and events if just to go and meet people. 
I found my trail buddies through clients and neighbors.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks everyone, sounds like some good ideas although there are no play days or any other kind of events around here, i keep a very close eye out for that stuff. tom was trying to get the show going in this area agian but i dont think its gona work out. my family has a thing callled a tradeday, idk if yall know what that is but its kinda like a huge ******* yard sale down by the river, people bring all sorts of stuff and we always take are horses down. we were gonna try to have a little contest thing with are horses to try to get more horse people to come around but we wernt allowed to put a ring there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

how far is graves mt VA from you ? bunch of are going soon.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I saw an ad on Craig's list for someone looking for riding buddies on a local group trail ride. I answered the ad and invited her to join the group I ride with and we became friends. Good luck


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sure what part of West Virginia you are in, but the Randolph County Regional Riding Club sure seems like a fun group. They put on one of my favorite endurance rides every year in August, but from listening to the members talking around camp, they do a lot of other things throughout the year.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe I missed it in the OP, but what cities or areas are you closest to? 

Definitely look up riding clubs in your area, maybe those affiliated with the American Horse Council.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

joe4d-i dont think im close to graves mt.
thanks phantomhorse im not close to randolph county but im gona check it out
JB i am near summersville, wv.
thanks ya'll
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> how far is graves mt VA from you ? bunch of are going soon.


How often do you go to Graves's? I was going regularly.Didn't get to go last year..But want to plan a trip or two this year.Last time there we rode up to Big Meadows..


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

didnt go last year, couldnt get anyone to leave home, I am going in March for a few days. I am confident in my horse now so have no problems going alone.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> didnt go last year, couldnt get anyone to leave home, I am going in March for a few days. I am confident in my horse now so have no problems going alone.


Well maybe when I get a chance to go.I'll let ya know and if you want to join up or just meet..
Wow your way down there in Va. How long does it take you to get there. About 3hrs for me..Have you ever been to Fort Valley? Not to far from Grave's.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

graves is near 3 hours for me as well, never been to fort royal, will probably end up there doing AERC rides


----------

